# So you wanna big?



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Despite how great the three headed monster of Nene, Birdman, and K-Mart have been the topic of getting another big comes up often when discussing the future of the Nuggets. Despite this supposed upside of Petro I agree that getting a big this summer does make sense.
We traded our first rounder so we can't use that to get a big. Do we need to use the Camby trade exception on one? Well you can. Maybe we could trade one of our pieces to get one? No need. I know a 25 year old guy who we can just give the MLE to this summer. Then we'd still have the trade exception to use in addition to this guy.
http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Yiannis-Bouroussis-118/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfLG2bYlrrY


----------

